# Advice needed for a Christmas holiday



## angie (May 16, 2005)

We are hoping to go away this year for 2 weeks over the Christmas period. Could anyone give us advice on which is the best country and which regions to go to and which will be open as we wouldn't like it to be desserted and like a ghost town,
Thanks in advance,
Angie and Keith


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

I would also be interested in the replies as we are planning to do the same. Would prefer warmer climate rather than skiing.

Sonja


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Planning*

We took ourselves away past Christmas, taking in few days near Carcassonne over Christmas itself. Warm sunshine in daytime but below freezing at night. Needed to buy electric fire to use on the hookup, otherwise gas would go too quickly.
Moved on, into Spain, via coast road. Stopped various places along the way, getting warmer, as may be expected, further south we ventured. We found site near Gibraltar, but very empty, and Gib was a waste of time. Badly neglected nowadays.

Return leg found nice sites in Almeria and Bennacsim, but Alemria, you need alternative transport for getting around sightseeing. Have a micro car in trailer for that. Some folks were wild camping along the coast, seemed to be left alone, no one moved them on, so there's an alternative plan to think about.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Angie;

Its gotta be Germany, they really know how to celebrate Christmas there and you could also take in a few of their >Christmas Markets< to get you in the mood.

We had a great time last year, see >here<

pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Christmas*

Hi

My only choice would be Lake Garda - but expect it to be very quiet.

Next choice would be the Salzgammergut region of Austria - been many times and always well covered in snow.

Russell


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

why not plan a rally or a meet for xmas /new year there are a fair number of members how went south last year for the xmas /new year i think there was some sort of rolling rally last year


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Does it have to be in Europe??

How about the Southern States in USA. Rent an RV and away you go. Nice weather, Disneyland and US$2 to the £.

Really cheap way of doing the States and decent weather. Why not throw in a cruise for a few days as well???

Just a thought!!!


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the replies. Germany sounds good, we will definately consider this.USA also sounds good but afraid we haven't got enough pennies!!  

We too would also be interested to hear if anyone knows of a meet or rally over Xmas and New Year.

Thanks again,
Angie and Keith


----------

